# s23 -SARM



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 2, 2019)

S-23

Who here has used this and what was your result if so?

Possibly this brand even?


----------



## REHH (Jun 2, 2019)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 2, 2019)

It's new for me. Thanks anyway!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 2, 2019)

I actually wanted to try it and the brand is going to allow me to beta test this. I will do a log and post up here.  
Definitely something I want to test out and review for everyone.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 10, 2019)

WesleyInman said:


> I actually wanted to try it and the brand is going to allow me to beta test this. I will do a log and post up here.
> Definitely something I want to test out and review for everyone.



That's great! Waiting for the next update...


----------

